# Insurance Quote on the RS4



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Have been worrying about what the insurance would be for the RS4. So thought i'd get a quick quote. Due to a speeding convictin and my post code. On my TT i couldnt get cheaper than Â£1200. Just did a quick check with directline who arnt the cheapest and got a quote for Â£1350. To say im pleased is a understatement


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

You must be a bad risk :lol: :lol:

Was only paying Â£900pa with Direct Line for my RS6. Dropped to Â£600 for the 535D.

Think the Porker may increase my premium ever so slightly  :lol:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Now thats a piece of good news!
Mind you, plenty of time to hike the premium before Nov....


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> You must be a bad risk :lol: :lol:
> 
> Was only paying Â£900pa with Direct Line for my RS6. Dropped to Â£600 for the 535D.
> 
> Think the Porker may increase my premium ever so slightly  :lol:


Think it has to be the post code....Think i should move out into the middle of no where to get that sort of quote.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > You must be a bad risk :lol: :lol:
> ...


Its all the geezer's you have in Essex who'll nick anything


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

You pay more than I do on both my cars, and I'm only a wee nipper


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> You pay more than I do on both my cars, and I'm only a wee nipper


Yes but i live next to Chav city :roll: (Chavvord Hundred).


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Think the Porker may increase my premium ever so slightly  :lol:


Wouldnt be so sure on that. My friend Saul ( who used to frequent here) has gone from an M3 Convertible to a Porsche turbo, his insurance came down by Â£300.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Think the Porker may increase my premium ever so slightly  :lol:


Wouldnt be so sure on that. My friend Saul ( who used to frequent here) has gone from an M3 Convertible to a Porsche turbo, his insurance came down by Â£300.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

ronin said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Think the Porker may increase my premium ever so slightly  :lol:
> ...


Here's hoping, but i reckon the minimum it will increase by is back up to the levels of my RS6, although i feel it will go a touch higher than that.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Just got a quote from Elephant who im insured with on my TT and it's Â£100 cheaper than my TT


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Makes sense. My S4 was only 75% the cost of my TT. 8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

ronin said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Think the Porker may increase my premium ever so slightly  :lol:
> ...


He has a turbo now? Lucky man!

My TT insurance came at Â£421 which is really good price.

Not sure yet what the Cayman S will be but it is only one insurance group higher than the TT.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

You have to remember with insurance that a lot of the 'risk' comes down to how nickable they are as well as just how quick they are.

Or how much they are to repair.

Though I do find it odd that a minstream insurer like Elephant would quote you less for an RS4 - probably because they haven't got it on their system properly yet.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Kell said:


> You have to remember with insurance that a lot of the 'risk' comes down to how nickable they are as well as just how quick they are.
> 
> Or how much they are to repair.
> 
> Though I do find it odd that a minstream insurer like Elephant would quote you less for an RS4 - probably because they haven't got it on their system properly yet.


Dont say that....It's abit hard to insure it now beings i dont get it until November....However in all honesty i was expecting around the 2k mark. So im pretty happy with the quotes ive got so far.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Mind you, I was reading in EVO about the Carrera GT - the owner added it to his policy for less than Â£2k, and thats with track day cover too. 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Adrian Flux just quoted me Â£1230 online but says if i phone them i will be able to have extra discounts :? :lol:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Kell said:


> You have to remember with insurance that a lot of the 'risk' comes down to how nickable they are as well as just how quick they are.
> 
> Or how much they are to repair.
> 
> Though I do find it odd that a minstream insurer like Elephant would quote you less for an RS4 - probably because they haven't got it on their system properly yet.


My modded RS6 is cheaper to insure than the modded TT with Elephant :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Question for you all with high insurance groups (19/20).

Can you lower the excess in them? It seems that Â£500 is the standard excess for a car at this group and at the Â£50k price band.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

When I spoke to Noel Dazely (or whatever it's called) we played with the excess and it made about Â£30 different so it seems its not really worth the risk of having to pay a big one.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Every quote ive got so far has been with a Â£250 excess...All the sites i tried wouldnt let me have a higher one :? ....Elephant, Direct line and Norwichunion or was it morethan hmmm cant remember

My QS is group 20A and the RS4 is 20E


----------

